# Dallas Mavericks two rookies



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the Mavs may not have much size, but they scored an A+ for this past draft. 

Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels look like they will in about 2-3 years become the bookend wing players for the Mavs. They are really terrific players.

Last night Marquis had 14 points, 9 rebounds and 8 assists. 

What do you guys think of these two guys?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Don't know much about Daniels, but I've seen Howard play a few times. Looks like he will develop into a solid player.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Man the Mavs may not have much size, but they scored an A+ for this past draft.
> 
> Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels look like they will in about 2-3 years become the bookend wing players for the Mavs. They are really terrific players.
> ...


I like them. I have a hard time telling them apart. I just wish the Lakers would have grabbed Howard. I like Cook and Walton but I think Howard would add some much needed athleticism to the backcourt. He could have started if Kobe left as a FA.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

And to think we didn't even draft a forgin kid this year. 

I can see Daniels and Howard starting in 3 years.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Man the Mavs may not have much size, but they scored an A+ for this past draft.
> 
> Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels look like they will in about 2-3 years become the bookend wing players for the Mavs. They are really terrific players.
> ...


I like Howard a lot as a role player. He is a good rebounder, defender, has long arms, and is a smart player.

I was really surprised Marquis wasn't drafted. He is about 6'6, w/ great handles, and a balanced game. I don't know how much of a scorer or shooter he is, but he seems to do everything else pretty well.

Dallas definitely did well w/ the Howard pick and got a FA steal in Marquis.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

There are teams who basically gave away 2nd round draft picks who could have used Marquis Daniels.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

when finley retires daniels and howard will become great. finley is already 30 and so is nash. if the mavs keep on drafting these kind of players they will continue to get better. howard has a couple of double-doubles this season and he only plays like 24 minutes. when daniels plays he turns the ball over a little too much but he can work on that. he is good a rebounding and passing for a guard. i mean he is 6'6.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Of course Josh Howard is locked up for 3 years with his rookie
contract but Daniels is a free agent this summer. I believe the
Mavs will do everything they can to keep him but they will still
have to sign him this summer.

It is amazing that the Mavericks were able to get these two guys.
For Howard to slip to the last pick in the 1st round is incredible.

With Daniels the Mavs had the 2nd to last pick in the 2nd round.
They owed another team a 2nd rounder and since they knew that
the Pistons were not going to take Daniels with the last pick
they decided to give away thier 2nd rounder and try and sign
Daniels as an undrafted free agent. They did that but now
because of that they will have to try and sign him again this
summer.

I would like all the geniuses who argued with me about Daniels
to come out admit they were wrong. After we signed him and I
started reporting how great he was in the summer league, a
number of posters told me how it meant nothing and that
undrafted players rarely if ever make it in the NBA.

I insisted that Daniels would be an exception but they informed me
how little I must know to believe that an undrafted player would
make it especially on a team as deep as the Mavericks.

To watch Howard and Daniels play together you would have thought
they had been playing together for years. They have not even
gotten to play together much this year but in the summer they
were spectacular.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> To watch Howard and Daniels play together you would have thought
> they had been playing together for years. They have not even
> gotten to play together much this year but in the summer they
> were spectacular.


They probably play together quiet a bit during practice against the starters. That'd be my explination

:whoknows:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> There are teams who basically gave away 2nd round draft picks who could have used Marquis Daniels.


Nets included, we even traded our 2nd round pick whom looks decent right now, Krover.

-Petey


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard plays D. Howard knows the game, coming off of four years out of Wake. Everytime I watch a Dallas game, the opposing sportscasters or National TV say how big of a difference there is between a 4 year college player and a straight-out of HS player is. He's great substitute for when Finley or Dirk are hurt.

I haven't seen any of Marquis Daniel but I saw the stats last night and wondered if he is a product of the system or not.


----------

